# Credit union foreign exchange



## shanedan (21 Sep 2009)

Hi Guys

Does anyone know what commission Credit unions generally charge on foreign exchange?

Cheers
Shane


----------



## Protocol (22 Sep 2009)

Sligo CU = 0% to members


Kiltimagh CU = I think 1%, with a max of 6.35


----------



## gipimann (22 Sep 2009)

My credit union charges a flat fee of €3.17 (it used to be £2.50 pre-conversion, and hasn't been increased).


----------



## mooney76 (22 Sep 2009)

commission means nothing, its the exchange rate that counts.
Call credit union, around banks and currency.ie to see who gets the best rate


----------

